# Supplements advice



## Alisakr (May 5, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and I really could use some help. Although some of my questions you may have already answered for other people I would really appreciate any answers.

My name is Alisa and I am 29 years old. I am a petite size 6, quite active and have a fairly healthy lifestyle.

Although I don't have many of the symptoms, I have PCOS as my ovaries have always contained cysts even though I was taking contraceptive pills (I have been taking pills for 15 years as I always had troubles with periods/cysts/ovary pain/etc)

In September I had a little operation on my ovaries to help me ovulate normaly. During the healing period, I was taking a French pill called Luteran that stops your ovary from ovulating and should avoid cysts.

I have been advised to stop taking this pill a few months before I actually want to try for a baby to see if my body is working : regular periods, ovulation, etc.

I stopped taking it a month ago. I still haven't had a period as such and I had an awful lot of withdraw symptoms.

I popped in the nearby herbalist and explained my situation and she advised me to take Vitex Agnus Castus. I have to say that I feel great on it. No more mood swings, nausea, headaches... Does anybody know of this herb? She said that it will help my fertility as well as regulating my hormones.

I have heard when trying for a baby and six months before you shouldn't take Vitamin A or high amounts of Iron. Is this true?

I have also been told I should be taking folic acid, as an everyday supplement for womens everyday health and when trying for a baby. Is this true?

I was wondering if there are any vitamin supplements that are good in the aim to firstly support my everyday well being, giving me the right lady stuff and secondly to optimise my chance to conceive.... How long before trying to concive, should you start taking them?

I would prefer to take natural supplement pills rather than synthetic but it is really which ever brand is the best. However if there is a good brand of either please let me know.

The herbal shop lady is selling a supplement called Strong Start from Lamberts. Do you know it? Have you been taking it maybe?

Also lately I have lost a lot of weight and I don't know why and I would like to put on weight. Is there anything that could help?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Alisa


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, dear Alisa! 
Firstly, supplements for PCOS are best prescribed by your health care practitioner. So you have to discuss it with your doc not to make the situation worse.
There are many nutrients and herbs that target the symptoms of PCOS. Correcting the imbalance will go a long way towards treating the root cause of your PCOS symptoms.
So, after a bit of research in our Biotexcom clinic, they give the following as a list of *supplements that are helpful for PCOS.*

 A good multivitamin and mineral tablet will provide a 'little bit of everything'.
Chromium is essential for insulin's response on blood sugar, cravings, hunger and weight loss.
Zinc helps with appetite control and is necessary for the correct action of insulin, promoting a healthy blood sugar balance. It also functions together with selenium and vitamins A and E in the manufacture of thyroid hormone.
Magnesium balances blood sugar levels. There is a strong link between magnesium deficiency and insulin resistance. It is an important mineral to include if you are suffering from PCOS.
Co-enzyme Q10 is essential for energy production and normal carbohydrate metabolism (the way our bodies break down the carbohydrates we eat to turn them into energy).
B Vitamins are important for energy production, fat burning and hormone imbalances, including your thyroid gland and metabolism.
Vitamin B6 in particular has been found to increase progesterone levels and inhibit the excessive production of prolactin. Vitamin B6 levels may be reduced due to the contraceptive pill. Vitamin B6 can be helpful for high prolactin, depression, anxiety, fluid retention and breast tenderness.
Di-indole methane, also known as DIM helps the liver convert oestrogen into a healthier form. It is beneficial for conditions such as PCOS, endometriosis & fibroids. DIM also helps correct androgen (e.g. testosterone) excess, helps with the fat gain around the middle and for acne, especially sore, cystic acne. The dose is dependent on body weight.
The amino acids N-Acetyl Cysteine (NAC) and Arginine have shown in studies to improve ovulation regularity, insulin resistance and reduce excess bleeding in women with PCOS. NAC has also been shown to enhance the fertility drug, Clomid's success in ovulation outcome (partly because it provide anti-oxidant support).
D-Chiro-Inositol helps to improve insulin sensitivity, lower free and total testosterone, lower blood pressure, and increase the frequency of ovulation.
Omega 3 oils (EPA & DHA) found in oily fish and flaxseeds but also as a supplement are helpful for dry skin, vaginal dryness, fatigue, depression, lack of motivation, weight problems, memory problems and blood sugar imbalances and cellular health.
Evening primrose oil can be helpful for breast tenderness, dry skin and vaginal dryness 

Moreover,* herbs are also extremely useful* in treating PCOS. Making changes and adding supplements for PCOS to your diet will help control weight and balance blood sugar, while herbs go a step further, targeting any problems involving hormone balance.

 Chaste tree (Vitex Agnus castus) is one of the most important herbs for PCOS because it helps stimulate and normalise the function of the pituitary gland, which controls the release of luteinising hormone (LH). Chaste tree has been successfully trialled in the treatment of PCOS as well as infertility. It enhances progesterone levels, which lengthen the menstrual cycle. Chaste tree has been shown to improve fertility due to its effects on decreasing oestrogen and androgens which, when elevated, are responsible for cycles with no ovulation (anovulation).
Adrenal tonics such as Rehmannia, Rhodiola, Siberian Ginseng and Withania support the adrenal stress response and help the adrenal glands return to a state of balance.
Paeonia lactiflora (peony) is another valuable herb as it positively influences low progesterone, reduces elevated androgens (testosterone) and modulates oestrogen and prolactin.
Licorice, especially combined with peony, helps regulate hormones, reduce androgen levels and improve the LH to FSH ratio.
Gymnema is helpful in reducing carbohydrate and sugar cravings, thereby assisting in weight loss. Gymnema is one of the most significant herbs to improve insulin resistance.
Tribulus helps restore menstrual regularity and regulate ovulation.
Blue Cohosh is a particularly useful herb. It acts as a uterine and ovarian tonic and a pelvic anti-inflammatory.
Saw Palmetto, a traditional male reproductive herb used to control excess testosterone, offers promising results for hirsuitism.
Milk thistle, rosemary, Bupleurum and Schizandra are excellent liver herbs, aiding in the removal of excess oestrogen.
Maca is an adaptogenic herb known to stimulate the hypothalamus, pituitary and adrenal glands to support and balance hormones such as follicle stimulating hormone (FSH), luteinising hormone (LH), oestrogen and progesterone. It is indicated for PCOS symptoms such as amenorrhea, hirsutism, acne, irregular menstrual cycles and even insulin resistance. 

Please be careful with the choice and wish you all the best with your treatment.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a very extensive list that Marty provided - I take a lot and I don't take all that    

Personally a good pre-conception multi-vitamin is probably best and safest as they are designed for the task. Also bear in mind that some things are not recommended when actively trying (e.g. Evening primrose should be stopped at ovulation).

Myo-Insitol is getting increasing research backing. You can get this from Holland and Barratt etc, or from Inofolic over the Internet. Personally I use the Inofolic -  although it's more expensive than the basic supplement it means I can have it as a sachet in a glass of water twice a day, I have enough other tablets to swallow!  

Rebecca Fett's book "it starts with an egg" recommends 600mg alpha-lipoic acid twice a day.

At this early stage a healthy diet, and folic acid (which is worth taking anyway as it can help prevent cervical cancer, but for at least 3 months before conception because or neural tube defects) are your best starting points.

Lots of ladies find Agnus Castus helps them so if it works for you then it's work taking, following the instructions on the pack.

Good luck xxx


----------

